# Do you think I have an Attitude? Mom thinks so!



## ZRabbits (Jan 18, 2012)

My name is Kreacher. I think I'm big guy stuck in a little body. Mom thinks I have a attitude, but I don't think so. Sometime I'll stamp my feet when I don't want to be brushed or picked up by Mom. One time, she wouldn't let me go where I wanted to and I hissed and stomped. It didn't work. Mom flipped me over on my back and told me to be nice. Tried this attitude with some big guy. He was coming to clean my place up, which at the time, I wanted my space. So I grabbed, not bit, his hand to say "Don't do that. I like my room messy." Well, the big guy decided he didn't want to stop and that my messy room needed to be cleaned. So what did this big guy do? Popped me on the nose and said that wasn't nice. It didn't hurt but he got his point across. I don't think I'll stop this big guy from cleaning my messy room again. So now I'm trying to be a little angel. No one can avoid this pretty face. See!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 18, 2012)

short, dark & handsome


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 18, 2012)

The most attitudinal bunny we ever had was Commander Bun-Bun. She was only 5 pounds with 200 pounds of attitude.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 18, 2012)

Look, Kreacher, no one is allowed to make my mum faint from their adorableness except me! 

*wake up, human! I'm cuter than he is!*


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 18, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Look, Kreacher, no one is allowed to make my mum faint from their adorableness except me!
> 
> *wake up, human! I'm cuter than he is!*



Hi Anaira's Human, Thanks for thinking I'm cute. :biggrin:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry Ms. Ariana, I got confused. Its Reuben that's your bunny. Not you! Silly me. I'm only 9 months old, and wanted to rush to answer and say Hi, and I got it wrong. 

Reuben, are you as lucky as me with your human? I get to have time out of my room and sit with my Mom watching TV. 

Here's where I have my seat every nite. Mom's so comfortable to sit on. And I love to look around the room and see Dobby and Willard in their rooms. 






Hope you have a nice soft place to sit with your Mum. 

Kreacher


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you *LakeCondo*. I think I'm handsome too. lol But Mom tells me not to say that, some might think I have a Big Ego, whatever that is. lol

Hope to get to know your bunnies too. 

Kreacher


*Ms. Nancy*, how's your Commander Bun-Bun? We rabbits, with Attitudes, keep everyone hopping. I take my job seriously. lol And Mom knows really my attitude isn't that bad, I just frustrate her sometimes. But she loves me anyway. 

Like to hear how your bunnies are doing.

Kreacher


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Kreacher, you are very handsome bunny. What does Dobby & Willard look like? No pictures.:shock:

I'm Daisy Mae "Dutches of Ajax" yes I am Royalty. Also living in this house is Winston & Vega. Their ok but I'm the Queen Bee now. My lovely Big Little Brother Buttercupwent to the Rainbow Bridge last August, he was 13. Mommie is sad sometimes but she knows he had a great life with her.

You gotta tell your humans that you are the BOSS of you house and next time the Big Guy pops you on the nose you Box him and nip him again:biggrin:. He'll learn who the King Bee is.

Need more pictures.

Hugs

Daisy Mae


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 19, 2012)

Sad to say, but our Commander went to the bridge in 2008.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey Kreacher! Yup, my mum is Anaira, and I am Reuben! Rubey for short.  I don't get to go in the sitting room much, one of the humans is allergic to me. So, I only get to sit on the sofa when mum's watching things that human doesn't like; like rugby, boxing, Dr. Who, etc. I got to watch the entire Rugby World Cup!

I do get to snuggle on mum's bed though! But, I have to take turns sharing with the rats.  Do you steal your humans' treats? I once snaffled a whole piece of coconut ice!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 20, 2012)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Kreacher, you are very handsome bunny. What does Dobby & Willard look like? No pictures.:shock:
> 
> I'm Daisy Mae "Dutches of Ajax" yes I am Royalty. Also living in this house is Winston & Vega. Their ok but I'm the Queen Bee now. My lovely Big Little Brother Buttercupwent to the Rainbow Bridge last August, he was 13. Mommie is sad sometimes but she knows he had a great life with her.
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. Soooksa, 

Thanks you so much for thinking I am handsome. Coming from someone who looks after royalty, as Dutches Daisy Mae, that's a big honor. 

I would like to introduce to you my brothers.

This is Dobby. He was my littermate, but unfortunately I got jealous and Mom had to split us up for our own good. Though I can't see him all the time, I know he's there. And I'm glad. 






This is Willard. I didn't like it when he came to live in our house. Mom was happy because he was sad and bringing him here made him like us, content and loved. I don't mind him anymore, even smelling him on Mom. 






His picture is Mom's Avatar, but I got my own thread. 

I'm sorry you are sad about Buttercup but Dutchess said don't be sad, he was content and loved for 13 yrs. That's all us bunnies want. 

Do you have pics of Dutchess Daisy Mae? I really would like to meet Royalty. 


And let Dutchess know, that the Big Guy is actually real neat. He brings me my veggies and fruit every morning and he puts yummy apple cider vinegar in my water for me. I don't think I want to box or rip this Big Guy. I like Apples and Wheat Grass. 

Kreacher :bunny5


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 20, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Hey Kreacher! Yup, my mum is Anaira, and I am Reuben! Rubey for short.  I don't get to go in the sitting room much, one of the humans is allergic to me. So, I only get to sit on the sofa when mum's watching things that human doesn't like; like rugby, boxing, Dr. Who, etc. I got to watch the entire Rugby World Cup!
> 
> I do get to snuggle on mum's bed though! But, I have to take turns sharing with the rats.  Do you steal your humans' treats? I once snaffled a whole piece of coconut ice!


Hey back Rubey, 

Mom loves Dr. Who. We watch it all the time. We don't have Rugby here. Mom and the Big Guy said it's a really neat sport but really don't get to see it much here. 

I don't have to share Mom with rats, but I do with Jake. This is him. 






I was scared of Jake at first. He makes big noises. But I found out those big noises mean something. So now I just listen to certain ones. He always tells us if there is danger. He always comes and stays with us at night. And the most best part, he lets us know when Mom is getting TREATS! I never stole nothin' from Mom. I like what she gives me. Was the coconut ice good? Or did it give you a tummy ache? 

Kreacher :bunny5


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 20, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Sad to say, but our Commander went to the bridge in 2008.



Miss Nancy,

I am sorry your Commander went to the bridge. I would have like to have met her and swap stories about our attitudes. 

Kreacher :bunny5


----------



## Anaira (Jan 20, 2012)

Coconut ice was the best! I don't really like veggies that much, but I love the humans' treats! Not fair I'm not allowed them, though.  Rugby isn't really that fun; just as I'm dropping off, all the humans will start jumping up and down, yelling their heads off! Once, mum spilled her hot drink all over her by waving it around...luckily it didn't go over me! Dr. Who is much better. 

Oh dogs...there are two here, too. I once chased them both by nipping their heels; but most of the time, they just don't understand my growling and thumping! The cats are much smarter..I have them trained!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 20, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Coconut ice was the best! I don't really like veggies that much, but I love the humans' treats! Not fair I'm not allowed them, though.  Rugby isn't really that fun; just as I'm dropping off, all the humans will start jumping up and down, yelling their heads off! Once, mum spilled her hot drink all over her by waving it around...luckily it didn't go over me! Dr. Who is much better.
> 
> Oh dogs...there are two here, too. I once chased them both by nipping their heels; but most of the time, they just don't understand my growling and thumping! The cats are much smarter..I have them trained!



Hey Rubey,

Glad you like the Coconut ice. I can't believe you DON'T like veggies. I love broccoli, brussell sprouts, wheat grass, collard greens, and the list goes on. I dream of these tasty little things. Plus it keeps my poopy in line. You know Moms worry about that. But I'm real good at that. 

Why do your dogs not understand you? Jake does me. I like being out with Jake. You can climb all over him and he doesn't mind a bit. I just don't like the slime. He loves to slime me. Mom says it's Jake's way of showing he likes me. I could do without that, but it's OK. I like Jake. 

Don't have cats but it's great that you know how to train them. If Mom and the Big Guy ever bring home a cat, I'll be contacting you. 

Kreacher :bunny5


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 21, 2012)

Well Mom did again. Mom told us she is thrilled to announce another bunny is coming to live with us. 

Here's my new baby brother. 






Do you think he's cuter than me? I'm the smallest, cutest bunny, ever. 

I guess will see real soon who's the smallest, cutest bunny ever. 

Kreacher :bunny5


----------



## NetherlanddwarfGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Well Mom did again.Â  Mom told us she is thrilled to announce another bunny is coming to live with us.Â
> 
> Here's my new baby brother.Â
> 
> ...



OMG What an angel


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 22, 2012)

*NetherlanddwarfGirl wrote: *


> ZRabbits wrote:
> 
> 
> > Well Mom did again. Mom told us she is thrilled to announce another bunny is coming to live with us.
> ...


Oh no, now I'm in trouble. Another one sucked in by that cute face. 

Got do something. OK, let's see. 

Ok got it.

Here's some recent pics of ME! Being Cute and Adorable.


One of My Baby Pictures. Here I am patiently (lol) waiting for goodies. We won't discuss the time I launched myself out of this portal on to the living room rug. Hey, I was curious. That's not bad, is it? 







Here I am with Dobby. You see how much he hogs the bed. I tried to get along but he was cramping my style. I still love him though. 







Here I am scouting out the living room with my side kick Jake. As you can see I pick a picture showing just me. Jake is the leg next to me. But when I'm out and about it's like being on the Enterprise, scouting unchartered territories.







Here I am getting to sit on Mom's chair. I love when I get to explore. Best seat in the house. Especially when I have it all to myself. But I have to admit, sitting on Mom is rather comfortable.







So did I do it? Did I get the focus back on Me? 

Look, here I am. Aren't I an Angel? :innocent Well for now. 







Kreacher :bunny5


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 22, 2012)

Both bunnies are very cute.

I wish I could get a good pic of Sweetie, she is all black and a lionhead mix. The only good pic of her I have is my avatar. When I get it on my photobucket account I will post it in Sweetie's blog or Prince's blog.


----------



## NetherlanddwarfGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> *NetherlanddwarfGirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ZRabbits wrote:
> ...



your both angels there


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, I haven't been on here for a while so I need to update all you bunnies on what's going on in My World. 

Mom and Dad are so proud of me. I'm becoming an adult, which I have no clue what it means, but they say I'm becoming a gentleman. Is that good? Mom doesn't say I have an attitude any more so maybe that's what it means. And that she loves to sit with me and I grind my teeth in pleasure. I haven't had to hiss at her in ages. But then again, Mom is always good to me and I feel more comfortable in my new place which Dad got me. 

I get to run around a lot more and I can stretch out. I love to play with Jake. We like our "hide and seek" game with the chairs in the living room. I like to see his face peeking at me through the bars. He's such a good buddy. 

Dad rearranged all our houses. Now I have a top view in a different area. Neville is in the house underneath me, which is OK. He seems to be an alright guy because I get to see him when I run around on the floor. Mom always tells me to be nice. I guess the "barbering" incident with Dobby is still on her mind. But I just am curious of my new brother. 

Willard, I get to see every day because he's in the house across the way from me. Dobby I get to see when I'm out or he's out. We visit, so he's not mad at me for the barbering either. 

Well, word in the big house is I'm getting a sister. Does anybody know about girls? I have all brothers so this will be new for me and my brothers. But I'm not too concerned. I got good parents who take good care of me and would never bring anything bad into the big house or our little houses. Right now I'm looking forward to Spring. And nice weather so that I can go outside with my brothers and new sister to run in the big area Dad creates for us. I get to dig, eat grass and clover. I get to go into the garden and smell all the neat stuff. I get to hear all the birdies and see those weird animals with bushy tails. Mom calls them pest but I think they are really called squirrells. Sorry I misplaced my bunny dictionary. And do you know how hard this it is for two little paws to type. 

Need a break. Dad's just come home with I hear more salad stuff. So I'm going back to my little home and wait for the goodies. And I got got to go now because MOm's coming and might see me on the computer. She's says I'm too young. 

Talk to all you bunnies soon! Hope you have a Hoppy Day!

K :bunny5


----------



## goofymare (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Kreacher, my name is Karam and I am five years old! I look exactly like you and my attitude is like yours too. 'Cept I don't like to be picked up. Nope, nope, nope! I hope your grow up to be big and handsome like me.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

*goofymare wrote: *


> Hi Kreacher, my name is Karam and I am five years old! I look exactly like you and my attitude is like yours too. 'Cept I don't like to be picked up. Nope, nope, nope! I hope your grow up to be big and handsome like me.


Hi Karam,

Nice to meet you. Mom and Dad are watching TV now, and the other guys play along and don't say nothin so I can jump on the computer for a bit.

I hear Mom talking about you having a Sister. What's it like? I really need this info soon because we really, really have a girl coming. I heard Mom say her name is going to be Luna.

Thanks for the help. I have to inform the other guys here so we can be ready. 

OK now I got get back now. There's a commercial on TV and Dad Hates commercials. 

K :bunny5


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

OK commercial over. I was able to hack into Mom's Bunny photos. I know, I know, it was naughty, but I'm desperate. Need to know about girls. Us guys here have no clue.

So here's Luna








What's you think? Thanks

K :bunny5


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Kreacher, how you doing? Hey you bonded with Dobby? He's a cutie too.

As requested here are a couple of pictures of me Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax".
















This was when I was a Baby.






Enjoy

Hugs and Nose Bonks

Dutchess Daisy Mae:big kiss:


----------



## goofymare (Mar 4, 2012)

Ohhh Kreacher, Luna is absolutely adorable. Well about Iman.... she is wonderful. She was found in the middle of the street and it was guessed that she was a domestic rabbit that somehow escaped though he coloring is like all the wild rabbits out here. Well anyways, I was bought with my brother and soon we had reached the age where we began being aggressive with eachother, so my previous mommy sold my brother because I was supposedly the "nicer" one. Hehe. Anyways, afterward, I was taken to a rabbit shelter to get myself a new companion. I was tested out with many different rabbits but when I reached Iman.... boy, was she amazing. We clicked right away, and so my mommy brought her home with me. Since then, we've been together. When my previous mommy sold me to my new mommy, we were together. Iman loves to be licked ALL THE TIME. It gets quite annoying at times. She can also be a bit greedy at feeding time. But we do me, Iman, and mommy do everything with eachother and I have to admit, I kind of do like... ok love... Iman. I couldnt imagine a life without her!! Im very excited for your Luna. I guarantee she will be amazing!!!


----------



## goofymare (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh, plus mommy says Daisy Mae is adorable!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Kreacher, how you doing? Hey you bonded with Dobby? He's a cutie too.
> 
> As requested here are a couple of pictures of me Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax".
> 
> ...



Hi Dutchess Daisy Mae,

I love your baby pic. And I think you growed up to be one Beautiful bunny. Hope my baby sister grows up as beautiful as you.

Yea, me and Dobby made up. It's cool. Plus I'm learning I kind of like the others here too. Neville is neat but he's still a baby. Mommy reminds me ALLLLL the time. Like I don't know that. Duh. Willard is Ok. I kind of got scared of him and hissed but I'm getting to know him a little at a time. 

Thanks for stopping by. And THANKS for the pretty pics of you, 

Hugs and Nose Bonks

K:bunny5


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

*goofymare wrote: *


> Ohhh Kreacher, Luna is absolutely adorable. Well about Iman.... she is wonderful. She was found in the middle of the street and it was guessed that she was a domestic rabbit that somehow escaped though he coloring is like all the wild rabbits out here. Well anyways, I was bought with my brother and soon we had reached the age where we began being aggressive with eachother, so my previous mommy sold my brother because I was supposedly the "nicer" one. Hehe. Anyways, afterward, I was taken to a rabbit shelter to get myself a new companion. I was tested out with many different rabbits but when I reached Iman.... boy, was she amazing. We clicked right away, and so my mommy brought her home with me. Since then, we've been together. When my previous mommy sold me to my new mommy, we were together. Iman loves to be licked ALL THE TIME. It gets quite annoying at times. She can also be a bit greedy at feeding time. But we do me, Iman, and mommy do everything with eachother and I have to admit, I kind of do like... ok love... Iman. I couldnt imagine a life without her!! Im very excited for your Luna. I guarantee she will be amazing!!!



Thanks for the advise. Your sister Iman sounds really nice. And it must be cool to have a coat that looks like a wild rabbit. She might a little greedy (Mommy said that's how Dobby was with me) and need extra kisses (I was bad and ate Dobby's hair), but she sounds like you and her play real nice with your Mommy. That's what I like and really miss with Dobby, so a sister might not be that bad. Thanks. I'll let the other boys know. 

Thanks

K:bunny5


----------



## goofymare (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh no problem! Tell her I say hello.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 6, 2012)

I got tired of Dad always taking pictures of Dobby and Willard and Neville, so last night I told Dad to get his camera.

So here I am being observant! I look around the room because I'm a big boy now






Dobby says there is Jelly Beans here, but I didn't see any? BTW, what's jelly beans?






I even looked in here, but no go. Plus I was able to see Neville and visited.







And here's MY binky! Don't I look athletic with no attitude? Dad and Mom laughs when I do these, and I like to hear them laugh so I make sure I do LOTS of binkies.







I love going out of my little house to run around in the Big House! It's so much fun and I get to play with Jake and visit Neville. And my other brothers, Willard and Dobby. Mom says I'm becoming such a gentleman that I get to stay out longer and longer. I even hear through the Bunny Grapevine that Mom might start letting me play with my brothers, if I'm good. 

Have a Hoppy Day! 

K:bunny5

Silly paws, here's my binky!


----------

